# كوب شوكولاته ساخنة يومياً يطرد التعب



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

كوب شوكولاته ساخنة  يومياً يطرد التعب


 




 



 
أكدت دراسة  حديثة أن شرب كوب من الشوكولاته الساخنة يومياً يحفز الدماغ على العمل ويطرد  التعب.

وأشار باحثون إلى أن الشوكولا الساخنة التي تحتوي على مادة  "الفلافانول" وهي نبتة كيميائية موجودة بكثرة في الشوكولاته السوداء، لا تحفز  الدماغ على العمل فحسب بل توسّع الأوعية الدموية وتزيد تدفق الدم إلى  الدماغ.

وأوضح الباحثون أن علماء النفس أخضعوا 30 شخصاً لامتحانات في اللغة  والرياضيات ومواضيع أخرى قبل وبعد شرب كأس من الشكولاته الساخنة، وتبيّن أن هذا  المشروب حسّن الأداء الذهني لهؤلاء في عمليات حسابية مثل طرح رقم ثلاثة من 800 أو  999.

وأكد الباحث كريستال هاسكيل أن مشروب الشوكولاته الساخنة لم تحفز  أدمغتهم على العمل فحسب بل خففت أيضاً من التعب الذي شعروا به خلال القيام بتلك  التجارب.

يذكر أن شرب الشوكولاته الساخنة يحفز الدماغ ويمنع الإصابة  بالأمراض العصبية.

المصدر 

 

​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

جميل يا كوكو

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا كليمو 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (10 أبريل 2009)

صدقنى حتى يا كوكو لو كانوا مش بيخففو اى مرض برضه الواحد هيشربهم 
ما حدش يقدر يقول نووووووو للشكولا او الكاكاو 
ده عشق يا بنى 
ربنا قادر يصبرنا على فراقهم فى الصيام ههههههههههههه
شكرا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه

هانت يا زيزا 

كلها كام يوم وتبقى الشكولاته متوفره 

ميررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

انا كثير فرحانة انوسمع هالخبر....بحب شوكولا كثير، شكرا"....وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا جورجينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## fouad78 (11 أبريل 2009)

جملية جدا المعلومة الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فؤاد

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2009)

*يا لهوى على الاغراءات المنيلة طب اصبر الصيام فاضله اسبوع يخربيت كدى بموت فى حاجة اسمها ميكس شيكولاتة
مع انى اكره الشيكولاتة الى تتاكل جدااا*


----------



## doooody (11 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسي علي المعلومة الجميلة _
_<font size="5">انا بحب الشيكولاتة جداااا &l545t;/font>_
_بس المشكلة انها بتخن _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى على الاغراءات المنيلة طب اصبر الصيام فاضله اسبوع يخربيت كدى بموت فى حاجة اسمها ميكس شيكولاتة
> مع انى اكره الشيكولاتة الى تتاكل جدااا*



هانت يا جيلان 

اديكى قولتى اسبوع 

يبقى لازم نعرف فوايدها 

علشان نجرى عليها اول ما ييجى الفطار :t30:

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا جيلان

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _ميرسي علي المعلومة الجميلة _
> _انا بحب الشيكولاتة جداااا _
> _بس المشكلة انها بتخن _​



فعلا مشكلتها انها بتخن 

وانا باكل منها كتير ومافيش فايده :11azy:

ههههههههههههههه 

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا دودى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على المعلومة الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا كوكو انا بحب الشوكولا كتير 
يلا بركي بصير بشرب منه كل يوم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكو
> على المعلومة الرائعة
> ودمت بود​



ميرررررسى على مرورك يا وليم 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كوكو انا بحب الشوكولا كتير
> يلا بركي بصير بشرب منه كل يوم​*



30:30:

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا رنا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cuteledia (12 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا كوكو علي المعلومات الرائعة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياكوكو علي المعلومة
خليها في الفطار بقي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

cuteledia قال:


> *شكرا يا كوكو علي المعلومات الرائعة
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميررسى على مروورك يا ليديا

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> شكرا ياكوكو علي المعلومة
> خليها في الفطار بقي​



اوك:11azy:

ميررسى على مروورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا معلم على المعلومه 


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا  

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

*مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

*مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*












أظهرت دراسة لعلماء جامعة هارفارد الأمريكية أن استهلاك مركبات الفلافانول و التي توجد بالكاكاو يؤدى لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ على المدى القريب و البعيد بنسبة ٨٪ و هو ما يجنب الإنسان العديد من الأمراض مثل الخرف و جلطات الدماغ .

و تضمنت الدراسة عدد من الأفراد تتراوح أعمارهم من ٥۹ إلى ٨٣ عام و يستهلكون مشروب الكاكاو .

و أظهرت النتائج تحسن تدفق الدم بالمخ على المدى القريب و البعيد . 


المصدر 








​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

حلوةهذه المعلومة وميرسي كثير...


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

شكرا كوكو
على المعلومة الجميلة
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

معلومة حلوة اوى  
ميرسى عليها كتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا ديدى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: مركبات الكاكاو لتحسين تدفق الدم بالمخ*

ميرررسى على مرورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## جيلان (16 مايو 2009)

*يُدمج لتكرار الدراسة
شكرا لمجهودك*


----------



## لي شربل (16 مايو 2009)

*ما تخاف على كوكو منتبة لحالي منيح
والكم  وصفتي السحرية
2 مج شيكولا ساخن 
قالب شيكولا بالبندق
5 مج كابتشينو 
راح يصير حالكم متل حالي 
لكن ماراح قول عليه راح اتركم للتجربة .
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركك كوكو خبرية كتيييير مميزة من خبرياتك الحلوة
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتييييييييييير .*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يُدمج لتكرار الدراسة*
> *شكرا لمجهودك*


 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا طنط30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ما تخاف على كوكو منتبة لحالي منيح*
> 
> *والكم وصفتي السحرية*
> *2 مج شيكولا ساخن *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههه 

ميرررسى على مرورك يا لى شربل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا مورا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2009)

_معلومات جميله  _
_شكرا كوك__و_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

